# Digital Camera was into decline stage



## tat3406 (Dec 17, 2014)

http://petapixel.com/2014/12/15/chart-shows-badly-digital-camera-sales-getting-hammered-smartphones/

Everyone know digital camera sale was dropping, the data show camera production quantity go back to analog era. I think the number will remain constant in next few year, at least before next revolution like analog to digital.(mirrorless not a revolution, for consumer mirrorless just a more advance digital compact that can change lens).


----------



## lescrane (Dec 17, 2014)

seems like the vast majority of pictures taken today are never printed, they are just posted on social media or photosharing sites. Most consumers are happy w/their cellphone shots and the convenience, that's killing low to me point and shoot market, all of it. That leaves the DSLRS, mirrorless etc for "enthusiasts" and professionals. 

Personally, I am either cellphone (if I am not doing "serious"lol shooting) or DLSR. I won't settle for less than APC-S since I want the option to sell or print big any shot and shoot in low light.


----------



## sanj (Dec 17, 2014)

Today's reality!


----------

